
A rare peek at Homeland Security's files on travelers - soundsop
http://current.newsweek.com/budgettravel/2008/12/whats_in_your_government_trave.html
======
someperson
Since the Freedom of Information Act has to "to disclose records requested in
writing by any person" [1], this is not a 'rare peek', it can be done by
anyone, at anytime anywhere in the world since 1999. People have just been
lazy.

[1]<http://www.usdoj.gov/oip/>

~~~
eru
Even foreigners?

